
Ask HN: Resources for learning about cpu-device communication? - toutouast
Stuff like how does the cpu communicate with hard drive or network device with enough details!
======
marcell
This article should give you some of the keywords to start Googling:
[https://manybutfinite.com/post/what-your-computer-does-
while...](https://manybutfinite.com/post/what-your-computer-does-while-you-
wait/)

